
How Mediocre Dutch Artist Cast 'The Forger's Spell' (2008) - mynegation
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=92483237
======
junto
That's a pity. It ended just as it was starting to get really interesting!

It is a good read but be aware that this is just an except from a book.

Seems like it might be worth buying though.

Thanks for sharing.

